# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  :تغيير شاشة الأيفون 5 مهمة سهلة

## salinas

* كعادته بعمل تشريح  كامل للأيفون 5 ، أكثر شئ أثار انطباع عند فتح الأيفون 5 وتشريح  مكوناته هو مدى سهولة استبدال الشاشة فى هذه النسخة ، فالأمر لا يتطلب الا  فك المسامير السفلية فى قاعدة الأيفون ثم نزع الشاشة ، وفصل الكابلات  الموصلة باللوحة الأم … وعندها تستطيع استبدال الشاشة بسهولة .. هذه بعض  صور فك الشاشة وتستطيعون متابعة عملية التشريح* ** ** ** **     **    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ameerl

*الف شكر ياغالي 
بارك الله بك*

----------


## jazouli89

الف شكر ياغالي 
بارك الله بك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

*بارك الله بك و جزاكم الله خيراا*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكرا على المرورو

----------


## driss.dachi

*الف شكر اخي بارك الله بك*

----------


## amrmatter

ألف مليووووووووووووون شكر

----------


## bouhelal

*جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## mraq100

الف شكر وبارك الله بك

----------


## amer_a_82

بارك الله فيك

----------


## smiliani1

*جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## bacha061

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## khalid-ma

بارك الله بيك

----------


## ادهم حيدر

مشكورررررررر

----------


## king of royal

الف شكر ياغالي 
بارك الله بك

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراا بارك الله فيك

----------

